# someone shot my double hung window with a BB gun



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

tilt the sash 90 degrees to the frame and twist,if that doesn't work loosen the screws at the bottom on one side and slide the pin far enough back to clear the retainer


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 to Tom's description on getting the sash out. If it is an open shoe, you'll be able to lift it right out when its tilted @ 90*, if it is closed, then you need to just force one side up until the balance raises enough for the pin to pop out. There is no brand listed on those labels, but American Craftsman/Silverline has a model 8501. That would be my best guess... Take a look or call Home Depot, that is where they are sold.


----------



## skiposwald (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks. I had to beat on it quite a bit, but it finally came out.


----------

